# i want to buy a DIGITAL still camera under Rs.7000 *********



## kool (Nov 1, 2005)

dear friends,
Till now i was using Kodak KB-12 for home photography. Now i want to buy a good *DIGITAL STILL CAMERA under Rs.7000*, for home use only (like birthday party, picnic etc).

I dont know anything about digi cam, so *plz tell me which things are important in these camera.* Also tell me, which type of memory cards used in these? How many pictures i can save? i dont have scanner/printer so what will be cost of per snap in color studio lab.? what will be its resolution? can i transfer all saved pictures from camera to my computer?

Reply soon...........

SAURAV (patna)


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 14, 2005)

Locking this post. Continue here


----------

